# Brooding box made from scraps



## chickenboy5443 (Feb 28, 2013)

Will this be good for chicks? I will modify it to accommodate the chicks as they grow i will have 6 or 7 also can they fly over the walls they are. 1ft


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Being a foot tall, it won't take them long till they can fly over. They grow so fast. Fine for the first week or two to get you started.


----------



## chickenboy5443 (Feb 28, 2013)

7chicks said:


> Being a foot tall, it won't take them long till they can fly over. They grow so fast. Fine for the first week or two to get you started.


Thanks for the feed back i may make the walls higher as they grow! What is a good size for 6. Chicks.


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

I would think its fine for the mean time as long as you have a cover for them.


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

We use something similar to that for our babies. We put a window screen over the top when they start to flutter about!


----------



## chickenboy5443 (Feb 28, 2013)

kaufranc said:


> We use something similar to that for our babies. We put a window screen over the top when they start to flutter about!


Also i am very new to chickens can i just put the bedding down the water and the feeders and be good?


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Have to have a special watering system or they can drowned.


----------



## chickenboy5443 (Feb 28, 2013)

Can the waterer be the special chick waterer and the chick feeders?


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Yes. As long as they can't fall in. I've heard of fruit and sponges or stones in the dish so it's shallow.


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

We don't put bedding down right away. We put the water and feeder in. We also sprinkle alittle bit of there food on the floor, just something for them to pick at!


----------



## chickenboy5443 (Feb 28, 2013)

Could i use card board Over concrete ?


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

Yes that is what we do too! Then you just have to replace the cardboard when it gets to bad. You are doing just fine. Can't wait to see pics of her chicks !


----------



## Righteousrich (Feb 18, 2013)

I've been using marbles in the water trays. Keeps them up out of the water enough to stop drowning, and plenty of small pockets of water for them to drink from.


----------



## chickenboy5443 (Feb 28, 2013)

Thanks guys!!! This helps me and my future chicks


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

They'll outgrow it by 2 weeks old. But for the first week it would be good as long as you have room for a waterer, feeder, and the 6 chicks to have some of it with heat and some of it for them to escape the heat.


----------



## realsis (Jan 13, 2013)

yes Apyl made a great point, the box needs at warm side and a cool side you should get a themometer and check that your not cooking the chicks! first week on hot side should be 95 then REDUCE the heat each week by 5 degrees. i honestly would give them a bigger box. or they could pile on each other, smother each other, or peck each other! i got a box free from the grocerey store, i asked for the box that watermellons are shipped in. its heavy heavy cardboard, and its a perfect height and quite roomy! you can ask your grocery store they just give them away! because your chicks will soon very very soon out grow the box. after putting food and water in it they will have no room. id check at the grocery store, they have a lot of cool boxes! just trying to be helpful i hope you don't mind the suggestions! also put rocks or marbles in the water so they don't drown. Hope this helps out! Best of luck to you!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

I used a Tupperware/Rubbermaid type bin with wire over the top. I put a stick in so they could perch. My biggest issue is that the water evaporates quickly under the heat. The BR s are a little older then the BO so they're a bit more active and taller. They're getting feathers and preening and little Buffy is just a baby still. Sleeping a lot more with just down. It took the BR s just overnight to figure out how to perch on the stick. Yesterday they were falling off and today they perch. Leggy seems to be friends with Buffy. Peggy and Eggy seem to hang together more. Glad they all have a buddy. Just ate, drank so it's nap time at chicky daycare.


----------

